# 2011 or 2012 Synapse - What did you pay



## MiamiHeat (Aug 12, 2011)

Trying to find out what the current market value of a 2011 or 2012 Synapse is.. if you bought in the last 2 months please post your model, year, and price paid before tax. Thanks!

The best pricing I found so far on 2011's is 10% ~ 15% off MSRP and the 2012's about 7% off MSRP.


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

Probably depends on which particular Synapse you are looking at. I haven't bought one but I have been looking at a Synapse 6 carbon and around here there are two dealers - one has it for a close-out price of $1529 and the other has it for full list at $1799. The full-list dealer told me that they sell well and it will not be on sale or close-out. Neither dealer has much stock of 2011's and neither dealer has any 2012's so I don't know anything about those.


----------



## BigBird (Aug 28, 2011)

local dealer to me has the 105 for a $100 off...the dura ace for i believe 5600


----------



## MiamiHeat (Aug 12, 2011)

I want to buy a Carbon 6 and could make the $ stretch but I really budgeted for a Alloy 5.


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

2011 synapse 6 for $1699. $1818 with Tax.


----------



## M60 (Jul 27, 2011)

$1999 for a carbon 105


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

2011 Synapse Alloy 5 $1325 CDN + tax.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Some prices.

Clearance Bikes On Sale Now! - Surf City Cyclery, Huntington Beach & Surf City Cyclery, Costa Mesa


----------



## NORBS124 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi all! I paid $2495 for a 2011 Synapse Carbon 3. Absolutly love it!


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Paid 1347 for a 6


----------

